# Lucky Tailor



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well blow me down!

I just wrote up a post about my fishing trip to Scarborough this morning. I had just about finished it, but for the sign off, and POP! all my text had vanished. Oh well, must have been meant to be a practice run.

Whatever. Awoke far later than planned, it was light already, (first proper nights sleep for ages) Got to Scarborough must have been about 0800, forgot my watch, and left most of my fishing gear behind.

My yak cart held up this time, for the trip both ways, so something good happened. (my cart design is not recommended by me, except as an object of mirth and scorn) The cost to build it, compared to its effectiveness. just a bit of crap.
The water was pretty clear, and almost calm... set off with my sx 60 in a couple of metres of water in no time. Caught some rocks, and expertly paddled this way and that, pulling, twitching, releasing. swearing, and finally.. yes it broke off :evil:

I did not bring spare lures, but did pack three rods, so selected the rod with the big Manns deep diving green orange silver, that has served me well before. After an hour or so, got a pretty big hit, not much of a fight after about five seconds though, and landed my first significant tailor. Not sure of the legal size, referred to the Alvey measuring stick, measured at about 32cm, but could not see it listed, so tossed said fish back in, and it bolted away. Then turned over the rule and found Qld Tailor 30cm  
*Mum is not amused*

Made for shore a bit later, had a good day so far, but when loading the yak on the trailer, forgot that the drawbar was there, so I stumbled/danced/danced and stumbled some more. And I think I got away without serious injury.

Well thats about it. Hope my text does not vanish this time, and sorry about the poor quality picture of the fish,

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Good onya Andy!, At least you got out there! Beats workin , in my humble opinion!
Hope to see you out there soon!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good one Andy. I'm sure she'll forgive you. Go the tried and true lure.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hee hee hee. your posts always crack me up. not sure if its just me but your posts just keep on getting wierder and wierder.. is it just me or do others also think that the metal bowl on Andy's head is starting to have some strange effects on him..? :shock:

well done on the paddle and a shame about losing a good lure. :evil: next time I'm sure you'll remember the legal size of tailor!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Dead right there, legal size remembered forever!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Andy,

its a nice looking setup you have there. Half of the fun in this sport is in the setup of our kayaks.

Look on the positive side of letting the tailor go. It will be bigger next time you catch it.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Stilll a good trip. Bet your glad to be back on the water.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Andy, good little chopper too.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Loved your report. Everthing that happens on a yak trip is all good fun.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: ya mad as a cut snake Andy

That is a great lookin set up you got there mate. What did you say when you kicked ya leg  or cant you say on this site.
Pity bout the Tailor.

 Hey DaveyG I think the salad bowl has done the job on him for sure.

sshhhhh dont let him hear you :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Glad you got on the water Andy the withdrawals must have been getting bad by now.


----------

